# Best of the best?



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm looking for the best headers, so far I've found SLP's, Kook's, and JBA's. I also want to get a catback. I'm thinking of Corsa, Borla and JBA. X pipe or H pipe. I don't want drone, but I want it to sound wicked sick. Any suggestions? Also, the mid pipes, should I keep mine stock or get catted mid pipes?


----------

